# Maternity Photography



## revenater (Nov 28, 2011)

I am wanting to do more maternity photography but right now I am just using the lens that came with my camera. Does anyone have any recommendation to what new lens I should buy for this? I am currently using a Canon Rebel Xt


----------



## hsoto (Dec 1, 2011)

you can try a macro 18-55...what kind of lens did you get with your camera?


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 1, 2011)

What are you looking to do, that 'the lens that came with your camera' can't do?

You can shoot maternity with practically any lens.


----------



## ronjohn (Dec 1, 2011)

go for L-lenses.

Lol.


----------



## MLeeK (Dec 1, 2011)

I think I'd probably upgrade the camera. The lens you have is fine for what you want to do. If you are wanting to spend money it would be more wisely spent on upgrading your camera body.


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 2, 2011)

Good _________ photography (including maternity) is all about good lighting.  So it may be best to improve your lighting equipment before looking to upgrade the camera or lens.


----------



## LiquidGrace (Dec 4, 2011)

I use a 50mm Nikkor 1.4 fixed lens for some of my maternity photography and also an 18-55mm Sigma Lens. The one thing you have to ask is, will you be doing outdoor portraits or will it be a studio setting. That to me will impact slightly what you should upgrade. Studio you have controlled lighting situations, outdoors sometimes not so much unless you have an external flash. For my maternity photography I do a mix of outdoors and studio. I have to say though after doing maternity, weddings and babies my favorite is newborns and family studio portraits. Newborns and babies to me are just very fun to work with. Hopefully I was able to help


----------



## gsgary (Dec 4, 2011)

The post should read, What sort of lighting do i need


----------



## cyngus (Dec 4, 2011)

L lens onna rebel?


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 5, 2011)

cyngus said:


> L lens onna rebel?


Why not? 

That would likely get better results than a cheap lens on a much better camera.


----------



## Sean1965 (Dec 14, 2011)

I have an XTI as well just got a sigma 17 50 2.8with IS and as a noob it is night and day on clarity from the kit lens 18 50 its not even close, since then I picked up a 24 70 2.8 sigma and a tokina 2.8  80 200 Im just gonna finish up with a telephoto or two and then upgrade the body sure I want a new body but new lenses allow me alot more new shooting then a new body will. and TECH moves fast and you always pay less as time moves on so after i got my glass Ill upgrade my body getting the best tech for less.


----------

